# String to Socket ?



## Gast (30. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem, ich wollte in einer mysql Datenbank unteranderem mehere Socktes speichern, diese lege ich dort als Strings ab, nun hätt ich die Frage ob ich dann die Strings wieder irgendwie in Sockets umwandeln kann ?

Die Socket-Strings sehen z.B. folgendermasen aus: Socket[addr=/217.0.0.1,port=9999,localport=7777]

Hoffe jemand kann mir da helfen


----------



## Thanni (30. Apr 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem, ich wollte in einer mysql Datenbank unteranderem mehere Socktes speichern, diese lege ich dort als Strings ab, nun hätt ich die Frage ob ich dann die Strings wieder irgendwie in Sockets umwandeln kann ?
> 
> ...



den string durchgehen und anhand der daten einen neuen socket anlegen
das orginal socketobject wirst wohl nicht mehr bekommen



gruß thanni


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Apr 2004)

```
InetAddress ia;
int port;
int localport;
StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer (oldSocketString, ",");
ia = InetAddress.getByName (st.nextElement().toString().substring (13));
port = Integer.parseInt (st.nextElement().substring (6));
localport = Integer.parseInt (st.nextElement().substring (11));
```


----------



## gast (30. Apr 2004)

Vielen dank, das hat geholfen


----------

